# Dom player



## FranZz (10 Novembre 2007)

Salut... 


Pure Fiction .............................

Imaginons que j'ai téléchargé un film;

Quand je veux lire ce film, un message me recommande de télécharger dom player...

N'y  a t il aucun moyen de visionner ce film en contournant le Dom player?

Merci:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2007)

imaginons , pure fiction que tu télécharges un fichier  requerant "dom player"

boom!
tu t'es fait avoir...
( et tu serais sur pc , ce serait joyeux)

Allez hop 
poubelle


----------



## FranZz (10 Novembre 2007)

Allez,... direction la poubelle virtuelle...........

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  

+++


----------

